# The Brew House Mexican Cerveza



## Coldbrew (Sep 13, 2011)

I am wanting to start The Brew House Mexican Cerveza and use a Wyeast liquid yeast. Which Wyeast would go well with this style of beer? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## ChuckE (Sep 15, 2011)

White Labs has WLP940, Mexican Lager Yeast.


----------

